# What has your love life been like?



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

...


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

null and void


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

never dated, no relationships


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

Dated once


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had a few serious gfs but two cheated on me and the others ended badly. I don't talk to any of them anymore, tho I do talk to the the sister of one of them. I don't even understand why any of them liked me. I doubt I will be in another relationship again.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll turn 30 in July and I have never been on a date or done anything intimate with a woman. Its not looking like things will change anytime soon either.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Had 2 girlfriends(one for a year and the other for a few months)...been alone for years now


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Never dated, no relationships


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I'm probably a bit rare here, as I'm 27 and happily married. Before marriage, I had a lot of relationships.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never dated before. I'm just waiting for the right man to come along.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've never dated


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

divorced..

used and abused...


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a boyfriend of about 3 years. So one relationship. :cuddle


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ryanoles said:


> Not only have I never dated, I get rejected quite often, I'm a total loser.


Hey at least you have the nerve to ask women out...you're doing better than I am in that regard.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Dated a few times. Well, sort of at least.
Sadly, this was all last century. Even more sadly, i can think of a couple of girls i could have had a relationship with, but i chickened out.

On the bright side, I'm probably gonna ask a girl out this week, if my nerves keep up.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

Not allowed to date, not that it makes any difference anyway.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Edit: Currently in my first relationship.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I've had one real g/f, and a few other "relationships" None of them were really serious.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Few relationships...


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never been in a relationship and I've never been on a date.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

almost 30, could have had a potential girlfriend back in college (possibly), but have never dated. I don't see it changing anytime soon. I'd rather work on myself.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

my love life has been a lot like the rest of this post


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

plenty of short (1-8 mo) relationships or flings...which were mostly either kind of blandly pleasant, or intense and volatile.
and one somewhat longer one, 15 months or so. a while ago. which was probably better than I thought in some ways. 

now I am single! oh the relief.
I am cultivating a loving relationship with myself...


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Married and happy about it.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Love life? WHAT love life? I'm a friggin' VIRGIN!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I've been sort of lucky in love. In the past, relationships would fall into my lap. I never initiated anything. I've been having abit of a dry spell now though (pun, heh).


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Dated once. It was really scary. I couldn't bring myself to even touch her. I was afraid to even call her because I couldn't really find anything to talk about. I was constantly nervous and all the time I was thinking how I'm not good enough for her or for anybody else.
She dumped me after 2 months. Now I have no wish to try again. Not unless I feel I've made some progress with my self image / SA.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Nothing yet.

I know I've had potential opportunities to date people, but I always chickened out.

I really feel like I could give it an honest try now, but I'm too timid to approach anyone, and the young ladies where I live don't seem too interested in throwing themselves at me or anything, so...


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

Unhappily married and sleeping in the spare room.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Married to someone I met here. :banana


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

1 cool ex-girlfriend, 1 lame ex-girlfriend, 1 horrendously sucky ex-wife, and a couple of flings of varying degrees.


----------



## Slipped (Mar 16, 2005)

I've had a few good relationships (two 1.5 years), but that was a few years ago... since my SA has exploded I can't even get up the nerve to talk to a girl, let alone be in a relationship with one :afr


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

What love life? :door


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

never dated


----------



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

I Marrired the first lady I ever really had a relationship with- and believe it or not after 22 years of marriage we are still very happy with each other.( Atleast most of the time)


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm currently in my first relationship.....things are going well


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

28, still in love with my hubby of over 5 years. Can't say I had a LOT of relationships before him, but I was never without a boyfriend from the age of 13-22 for longer than about a month. Most relationships were long term.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

never been in a relationship or even on a date and that won't be changing anytime soon


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

In my first relationship ever and it's super.. never even dated before


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

had some relationships not too serious 1 serious relationship that laast 2 years, but she cheated on me with my sisters ex so things were messed up there


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

ive actually 'dated' a few guys online...pretty pathetic huh. that was when i was much younger though
when i was 16, i started 'dating' some guy online, and we actually meant irl a few times. he was a jerk though. i still have serious problems with him, even though we broke up nearly a year ago

now im in a great serious relationship with a guy i plan to marry


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

never been in a relationship...and im ok with that, i know im not ready for one now.


----------



## 4relief (Mar 30, 2005)

I needed to be able to choose more than one.
had lots of relationships, a few which scarred me for life
then got married and that turned me off marriage for good
then had a few more relationships
then got married again and had beautiful child and terrific husband
i consider the last part luck and also my salvation
most of my other relationships i try to avoid thinking about as much as humanly possible since they were borne of desperation, self-destruction and running from people that i actually did care about- oh and i think there was a lot of drinking involved as well.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have no love life... I've been on a few dates, in a couple of relationships, but it's never been too serious.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

4relief said:


> had lots of relationships, a few which scarred me for life
> most...i try to avoid thinking about as much as humanly possible since they were borne of desperation, self-destruction...


Me too.

Then I met my husband, who is a wonderful, sweet, caring, awesome person. :love :mushy :yay

Edit: Wow, things can sure change fast...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

it's never existed and probably never will. I'm sure I'll survive without one.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

A rollercoaster


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

hema said:


> A rollercoaster


yep thats like me also, ive been on a couple of dates, even a couple of blind dates, maybe 2 serious relationships that ended badly :mum and thats all folks


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't see the "disaster" option? 

Divorced. 

"Best decision ever." :cup


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Non-existent so far.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Dated maybe once. I am pretty content with that. As long as I am able to do judo then it is all good.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

a bit here and there, still looking for those special someones :banana


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

lots but they were all HELL


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Love life ? What's that ? Well, I got a crush for a girl this summer. When I was really drunk I found the guts to send a message to her sister. I wrote in that message that I like her and would want to ask her out and stuff, but she was already in a relationship I didn't knew about.

And yes, I liked a lot of girls, some showed signs they liked me too, but I couldn't find the courage to tell them how I feel. That's my love life till now, a big nothing :fall


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

i had this cute girl who had a crash on me, dated few times w/her but i had the feeling she knew something wrong w/me so, saving the misery, i blew it all up. she was very attractive, clever, and we had many things in common, except she was way more clever.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

zip,nada,zero,NoNe,nil,etc...


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Had three relationships, if you want to call them that. One guy that I went out with for about three months, but that was meaningless. Nothing since three years ago, because I'm past 30.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im in a relationship and i've been with my guy 15 months now :mushy ,he's my first proper relationship.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nyx said:


> never dated, no relationships


 :dito


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

My lovelife has been...how can I put this? Patchy!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Dated one guy for a month... that didnt work out.. and thats about it for my love life :fall


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

1st relationship 2.5 years.
2nd " " " 4 years.
3rd " " " 1.5 years.
4th " " " " " " " 2.5 years.

Lots of dates in between.


----------



## Electric Synthetic (Dec 26, 2005)

It's been rather odd.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be alone forever.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Nonexistent!


----------



## Mark2006 (Nov 15, 2005)

lol, I've never had a girlfriend.
But I've been on my own all my life. Being in a relationship would be too alien for me. I'm not sure I would be able to cope.
I hope that isn't the case if I ever do meet someone. :afr


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

A few relationships with bad guys because they're the only ones that approach me. I think I'd rather be on my own than with another bad guy but at least I know what to look for now to spot them before I get too involved.


----------



## *shy-girl* (Jan 4, 2006)

I have been on 2 dates. I'll be 16 soon...they both didn't go well at all.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

I've only dated once - that happen this year in July. To be honest, I was quite scared but I thought I should just give it a shot anyway.. and it was fun, but the guy just wasn't right for me. I'm back to being single, like always.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Never dated, never had a relationship.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Zlich really...
I've been out before with a few girls, but I don't consider any of them true dates since it was never one on one...


----------



## BRirish (Jan 9, 2006)

I would say that I have only had one girlfriend. But that relationship only lasted 5 months. That was like 4 years ago and I have only been on like 2 dates since. And thsoe were 3 years ago.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

My love life: ...












*tumbleweed rolls by*


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

My love life has been like this _______________ empty :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember when I had one of those... barely.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

my love life would be great, so long as i have love for something bigger than myself. as corny a BS as that sounds it is true to me. happy is being nothing, a valueless person who isn't best or first place in anything and just accepting that i am -this- and its okay and living and being, and finding joy in things that are interesting or curious - that are bigger than me and take my focus off of myself. i don't need a wet vagina or - i just need something to live for anymore


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

holy **** this thread is old.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I've only had one boyfriend and one date(with the same guy). The dust and cobwebs are starting to come back. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the voting results are all screwy. 



dead, to answer the question.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

never dated, no relationships


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had some dates. I couple LDR's but I don't really consider them relationships since they were not in the same city (or state, or continent).


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

never dated


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella said:


> I think my love life is best represented in picture form:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i miss drella!


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

zero relationships.


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)

Married


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

I made out with a girl a couple of times in high school.

That sums up my entire relationship experience


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Never dated, lots of rejections ... would make quite a good story actually..


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

One LDR, with one (meaningless and very brief) kiss.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Had a few brief relationships.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

One relationship that didn't last for very long. That was about two years ago.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been out on three actual dates (with the same girl, who initiated things) and one sorta-date. That's it.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Two long-term relationships. Actually was both their firsts. I have a feeling it's gunna be staying at 2 relationships for a long time lol.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Been on a couple of dates..no relationships


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

One relationship with a wonderful girl. Only lasted for a summer though.  Hope we could go out again.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm, from 13yo to 40 is 27 years. of those, i spent roughly 1.3 in relationships, to various degrees. so 1.3/27 = 5% in relationships. the other 95% of the time i've spent wishing i was in one.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Dated once and had one relationship.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Two relationships that lasted 18 months each. I tend to make boys my whole life so I can't date.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I had two serious relationships. I been on a few dates but nothing really came out of them. I was just real shy, they didnt want to get to know me. The ones that sticked around, just wanted or did take advantage of me.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

No relationships here, can't see any starting in the near future and even if I managed to find someone I think the SA, as well as other things would put them off.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Nothing worthed to be mentioned


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Never dated. I've had women expressed an interest in me, but after having met me for a brief period my lack of social skills and low-self-esteem turn them off. This can break your heart, or the heart can turn as hard and cold as iron.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

dated once, what a disaster. i'm almost afraid to try again even if i get another opportunity.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

been in a few relationship.
*
- is this a new thing that when you click 'view poll results' before you vote you can actually see who voted what? -*


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

I have never been on a date. Perhaps someday...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been working on being more outgoing. I still have the lingering SA thoughts afterward, but I am doing better that before. Right now, I just want friends to hang out with.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of baggage, Never dated, 2 relationships (3 but the 1st didnt count, just silly and immature). Legally not married, but committed.  Hows that?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

had a few gfs, but most ended after about a month as they usually lose interest in me about then.


----------



## serenity76 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,
This is my first reply in this forum, and on this site. Felt love life and relationship is a good topic for starters, as its the one bothering me since a long time.
I never had a relationship with anyone. I think its an extension of social anxiety. If I can't open up with people, can't share things about myself easily, how will I ever develop a relationship.
Its also got to do with self esteem... how you feel about yourself. If you aren't feeling happy, don't feel you have anything exciting, or worth enough going on in your life how will anybody feel drawn towards you?
Guys surely want to get close to me, want to know more about me....but I somehow won't allow them in my space. My former disastrous experiences with dating have made me create this enclosed space around myself.
I guess I am getting used to being single...and kinda liking it.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A few dates. Nothing serious though.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nonexistant..

Being this way doesn't really allow you to appeal to guys


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

1st Husband for 8 years - he died
2nd Husband for 4 years - went to prison for alcoholism related issues
Last Relationship for 1 year - Sunk so far into his SA that he ended things with me

I'm really trying not to think strike three you're out...


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 21, 2009)

Just one relationship that I concerned.
still love him 
and some dates..


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Nothing, nope, never, zilch, zero... I could go on and on.
I'll just say I picked the first option.

If I'd stop being so afraid and turn into a bowl of silent jello when a guy talks to me, I'd probably be able to chose another option. Hopefully, not the divorced option.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

barren wasteland. Not that I've tried or anything...:sus


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Never dated, no relationship.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I've had one(?) relationship. It's kind of complicated... I wish it never happened.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never dated, I don't know how i'll ever get the confidence to talk to a girl let alone date them


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's been a real mess. now, I plan to spend time on my own, face the world standing on my own two feet, and confront my fears. for the first time in my life.


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

"Never dated, no relationships"


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Serious relationship with my current boyfriend. He's the love of my life and as am I to him too.

In the past though, I've had 3 relationships and dated a few other guys.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

My love life is like the episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation, "Galaxy's Child," where Geordi meets Dr. Leah Brahms (a woman he fell in love with on the hollodeck in the previous season), and tries really hard to get close to her, only to find out that she's married, and then she finds the hollodeck simulation.

So that's basically the story of my love life: see a girl, fawn over her, find out she's with somebody already, then she thinks I'm a stalker. :sigh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Its crap right now..I wish I didn't even go into something like that..but what can you say..you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

man this is an old thread. I didnt notice until after posting. anyways Ive never dated


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

lame, now non existent


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I've never dated or ever been a relationship. In my culture thats not allowed but I've always wanted to be in relationship umm because I think it would help with my SA and I would feel happier and less lonely. And I just want to know how it feels to be loved like that I guess and be with someone special :|


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

never dated, no relationships. when i told a co-worker that she didn't believe me at first.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Apparently this poll screwed up my vote because of the forum switch, but... zilch.

:dead


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Peter Attis said:


> My love life is like the episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation, "Galaxy's Child," where Geordi meets Dr. Leah Brahms (a woman he fell in love with on the hollodeck in the previous season), and tries really hard to get close to her, only to find out that she's married, and then she finds the hollodeck simulation.
> 
> So that's basically the story of my love life: see a girl, fawn over her, find out she's with somebody already, then she thinks I'm a stalker. :sigh


Ah, but Geordi does get a woman in that episode with the guy with amnesia that can heal people just by touching them and then transforms into energy. Maybe we should start searching for crazy, all-powerful aliens.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've had one girlfriend, because you know, I'm such a cool guy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

njodis said:


> Apparently this poll screwed up my vote because of the forum switch, but... zilch.
> 
> :dead


Yeah. It's got me under "Dated Once" but, unless I have acute amnesia, that's a lie.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i like old threads just to see who used to be on this forum that isnt anymore.

been in two relationships but ive dated several times.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Never dated, never been in a relationship. I've had one girl pursue me, but I had no clue what to do and she ditched me for someone else. Most I've ever done with a girl was hugging.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

2 serious long term relationships.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

2 relationships.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

At 33 I've never even attempted to get a date. I once talked on the phone to a girl in my town whom I met on Daily Strength (she suggested the call). She had bipolar disorder (and multiple personality disorder, in my opinion) and had alarmed me with some weird things she'd been saying. On the phone she asked to meet me to "hang out". I was intrigued but ultimately said I didn't want to and she was disappointed. Subsequently I realized that I should have gone to meet her and e-mailed her that I had changed my mind but she was apparently in another personality because she turned me down. But now I'm glad I didn't meet her because she was a very weird person, not someone I should be around.

So that's the sum total of anything in the same universe as romance I've ever had.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Dated a bunch of people but my "love life" has been extremely ****ty and non existent. Nothing ever works out and I've given up on trying!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Its pretty obvious that I'm meant to be alone. I've always known it. 
Especially living in ****hole Kentucky. **** all the dumbass hick guys' here anyway.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

few relationships in a serious one right now


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm in my first relationship, coming up to one year together now.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Especially living in ****hole Kentucky. **** all the dumbass hick guys' here anyway.


hey now, every guy here isn't a dumbass hick. Though looking at the other males in my family I can see what you mean.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

I voted here ages ago but didn't have the courage to post anything. Let's just say it's been one big EPIC FAIL.:flush

I'm getting my dad to photo me tomorrow so I can join some dating sites. I'm so desperate now I don't even care if I get flamed and rejected and humiliated on a daily basis. Still, not looking forward to it tho. Not one little bit. :afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Non-existent, and will most likely remain that way. Oh well, I've grown to accept it for the most part.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had a few rewarding relationships and some good periods of dating, but I've pretty much been alone for a while now.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

kenny87 said:


> hey now, every guy here isn't a dumbass hick. Though looking at the other males in my family I can see what you mean.


Sorry...you live in Louisville though? That's pretty much the ONLY decent city in Kentucky.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

train wreck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yay :yay - I am in the majority :fall


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Narzing at all.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't remembering voting in this, but it says I did. It isn't even the option I'd choose lol. Weird.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

what love life ?


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

VIncymon said:


> what love life ?


Definition of love life = Error 404, Not found


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I usually only have a sex life tbh, i kinda have issues so i tend not to commit


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

liarsclub said:


> Fairly active. The one thing I can accomplish it seems. Knock on wood. The wood of a bed frame. Just kidding.


Jealous. 
<puts gun to head and pulls trigger smiley>


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Never, not even close.
:rain


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

addictedtochaos said:


> never dated, no relationships. when i told a co-worker that she didn't believe me at first.


Well I guess I should amend this, 2 dates (sex after one) but no relationships.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 4, 2009)

addictedtochaos said:


> Well I guess I should amend this, 2 dates (sex after one) but no relationships.


Should I clap for you?

:clap

I've never had a relationship. Never had a date. Never asked for a date. Never got one offered.

Once confessed to a girl, but that was after she got a boyfriend. It was a bad idea.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

non-existant.


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am currently in my first relationship (almost two years).


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

What is this "love life" you speak of? :sus


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I've actually been on a couple of dates. Thinking back I even had a chance to make something out of them... I didn't, probably for the best because I wasn't really interested in them anyway. It's just, when somebody shows an interest in me, I get surprised and feel honored and that I have to sieze the opportunity.

Now I'm not even close to be able to do anything about it, I need to focus on myself.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

other than a girl a saw a few times in my teens, I suppose being in a coma would be a good analogy.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Its actually starting to pick up (sigh.. finally)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I once had an online girlfriend in Illinois. The conversation was probably like:
Me: So... I have something to ask you
Her: What?
Me: umm
Me: can you be my gf?
Her: uh... ok

I even sent a picture to her of me LOL. In high school I had so many chances to get a girlfriend (solely to my apparently good looks), but I was too shy to even ask anyone out on a date *sigh*


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The poll



> _Never dated, no relationships_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in this 43.85% group of SA'ers


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Uhmmm... like a piece of white paper? nonexistent? handmade? like air?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

What is this "love life" you speak of?


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Wehttam said:


> What is this "love life" you speak of? :sus


ha ha. I just realized Wehttam beat me to it. :b Funny.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

a few relationships...i'm on my 4th boyfriend right now. think i'm gonna stick with him


----------



## jadepenguin (Nov 18, 2009)

1 current relationship, 1 ex-bf of 1.5 years


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been in 6 relationships for varying lengths of time.
I've had lots of guys ask me out, which is quite strange as I don't consider myself anything special. I usually end up not going out with them because I get too nervous and say that I can't go out and make up some reason or other. And usually (unless it was during a time that I had a boyfriend) I would like to go out on a date.
I'm currently in a relationship with a wonderful boy. We've been together for almost 2 years now...


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Never dated, no relationships


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

It's fine we're hanging in there. A lot of ups and downs, but we love each other a lot. I'm going to 8 months with him this month. We plan on being engaged next year.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Turbulent to say the least
One longterm (5)
1 Short term a 3 weeks
A couple of dates


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

2 long term relationships. 

Dated a few times. 

Lately, nada. Haven't made much of an effort, though.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I saw some other replies and just saw the poll lol well in that case...

Dated lots of times. Dated 7 guys. Out of those 7, 4 were/is the relationships including my current one.

That sounded confusing.

I had three relationships. My current one is the 4th one which is the longest and most serious one. Going onto 8 months and planning a future together. The remaining 3 I just dated casually.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

I Have had 2 relationships, one lasted about 2 1/2 years(had a child with that one), and am currently in one now, and we just had our 6 year anniversary in sept. but are currently on a break.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

HTF said:


> but are currently on a break.


Just curious... how exactly does that work? _Honey, I love you! Now get out of my face for the next couple of months._ ? :roll


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

lol, well for the past 6 years we have been inseparable, and just feel we need time to ourselves to "find ourselves", before we move in with each other(we would have been living together sooner, but i'm broke and she was still in school).


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

None, zilch.
I once got a yes to a date after sitting with the phone trying to gather courage a whole day, but she had to go away on a school (uni) trip so asked if we could arrange when she came back. I said yes, but when she came home she was no longer single.. :S


----------

